# suspect deluxe tele



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

looks nice at first glance but serial number pic is not good









2010 USA Fender Telecaster deluxe | Guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji


Excellent condition, American Tele deluxe. Front binding, staggered locking tuners, 3rd gen. noiseless pickups, S1 switching, abalone fret markers on rosewood board, no dings, or chips, and comes with original Fender TSA hard case, and hang tags. Asking $1600. obo. No trades thanks




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

All looks legit to me.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

There's nothing "suspect" there that I can see. The details & pics in that listing are absolutely consistent with that model & year of Tele. What am I missing?


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

I thought a deluxe had humbuckers?

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Seems legit. No red flags that I could see.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

bgreenhouse said:


> I thought a deluxe had humbuckers?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I think you may be thinking of a Custom. Twin HB with vol and tone pot for each, similar to an LP.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

The 2010 no prefix transition SN confuses people into thinking guitars are fake for no other reason then the SN doesn’t start with a Z or DZ or U.S or whatever


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It ain’t the ‘73 Deluxe that’s for sure.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

The serial number prefix is what I always look for, but as mentioned, I think there was some period of time that there was no US prefix or DZ (for American Deluxe, if my memory serves me correctly!). I try to do as much online catalogue searching as possible based on the serial number year to cross check features (finishes, etc.) / components as those seem to change year by year.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

DC23 said:


> The serial number prefix is what I always look for, but as mentioned, I think there was some period of time that there was no US prefix or DZ (for American Deluxe, if my memory serves me correctly!). I try to do as much online catalogue searching as possible based on the serial number year to cross check features (finishes, etc.) / components as those seem to change year by year.


Ya 2010 there was a time where they changed from DZ or DX whatever it was to 10 as the beginning to US by end of the year or whatever it is now.

I had one of these listed before and was harassed by some people telling me it was fake even though Fender confirmed it was a legit number that belonged to the exact guitar it was on. Even when I posted the fender email people still questioned it.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

StevieMac said:


> There's nothing "suspect" there that I can see. The details & pics in that listing are absolutely consistent with that model & year of Tele. What am I missing?


the serial number has no alpha prefix...ie: USxxxxxx or DZxxxxxx
and I was not able to get a hit on fender or other serial number lookup sites..


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> Ya 2010 there was a time where they changed from DZ or DX whatever it was to 10 as the beginning to US by end of the year or whatever it is now.
> 
> I had one of these listed before and was harassed by some people telling me it was fake even though Fender confirmed it was a legit number that belonged to the exact guitar it was on. Even when I posted the fender email people still questioned it.


ok and thanks...that was my concern and had not read that info before now


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

DC23 said:


> The serial number prefix is what I always look for, but as mentioned, I think there was some period of time that there was no US prefix or DZ (for American Deluxe, if my memory serves me correctly!). I try to do as much online catalogue searching as possible based on the serial number year to cross check features (finishes, etc.) / components as those seem to change year by year.


thanks much


GuitarT said:


> All looks legit to me.


ok thanka


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> Seems legit. No red flags that I could see.


thanks


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

You’d lose a lot of money cloning this model.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

The "10" prefix was used in early 2010.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Alan Small said:


> the serial number has no alpha prefix...ie: USxxxxxx or DZxxxxxx
> and I was not able to get a hit on fender or other serial number lookup sites..


Apologies. I knew about the 2010 aberration and assumed others knew as well. Obviously, not everyone does and it would have been instructive for me to have pointed that fact out to you explicitly. My bad.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

all good...so much info and variations overwhelm this old guy sometimes...and I could have been more specific and titled my thread "is this a real fender" serial number...
thank you to all
alan


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Alan Small said:


> all good...so much info and variations overwhelm this old guy sometimes...and I could have been more specific and titled my thread "is this a real fender" serial number...
> thank you to all
> alan


your intentions are appreciated


----------

